# Chargriller 9800



## Cisco726 (Jan 28, 2021)

So my cousin sent me a link for the new Chargriller 9800 and it’s a gravity fed! Looks  like they slapped on 560/1050 parts to one of their grills basically. This however comes with a dampener control and other minor tweaks. Wonder if they addressed the issue with firebox deteriorating? This ones is gonna run you $649.  Here’s a link and I’ll try to post a pic as well-








						Char-Griller® Gravity Fed 9800 Charcoal Grill
					

Introducing the charcoal grill perfected: the Char-Griller the Gravity Fed 980 Charcoal Grill. Get the unmatched flavor and versatility of charcoal in a fraction of the time. Go from low and slow at 200 degrees to a quick and hot searing 700 degrees in 20 minutes.




					www.chargriller.com


----------



## mike243 (Jan 28, 2021)

Still liking the MB unit with the fuel tray , not liking the quality issues on the door though I could correct that, I foresee another company building 1 with decent cabinet and a much larger $ tag


----------



## Millberry (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 28, 2021)

Hmmm looks interesting


----------



## Cisco726 (Jan 29, 2021)

As long as these keep being expanded by different companies! I love my 560, but there are things that need improvement. I don’t like that we have to mod these things to have them work properly!The more of these gravity type smokers that get made the better it is for us!


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 12, 2021)

Chargriller tends to make better than average quality cookers. The Akorn is a pretty good product. I expect this will be a bit heavier than the Masterbuilt cookers.


----------

